# The Lyft passenger from hell



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

I watched this video in total amazement. The abuse this driver took and to his vehicle is too much. He never even called the police.
If this was your passenger how would you have handled this situation.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I couldn’t watch past a few minutes because that woman was annoying me. 

I’ve only had to ask a few people to exit my car my vehicle because they were rude and disrespectful. All did but one wouldn’t move. I shouted you get out now or I’m calling 911. 

Pax like this should not be permitted to use these services. I’d bet this pax had some red flags, like calling driver before pickup or not being ready. If so, I wouldn’t have let her in my car.


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

This is so [email protected]!!


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

:roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: Fake (but funny) video.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Universal Driver said:


> It's fake , its a skit , bad acting tho... both of them.. trying to get YouTube stardom and money seems to be working since you shared it...


Lighten up, It's Entertainment.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> I watched this video in total amazement. The abuse this driver took and to his vehicle is too much. He never even called the police.
> If this was your passenger how would you have handled this situation.


Can I have some LOL!!


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

LMAO!!! Thanks for the laugh. I love it!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Call me naive but how do you all know this is fake? One of my pax acted like this woman in the beginning? Am I just too gullible?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Call me naive but how do you all know this is fake? One of my pax acted like this woman in the beginning? Am I just too gullible?


Not at all. I thought it was real footage until it got near the end. You need to watch it to the very end. It has a surprise ending.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Call me naive but how do you all know this is fake? One of my pax acted like this woman in the beginning? Am I just too gullible?


Neither an indian or a Muslim would ask to eat pork ever. He said can I have some LOL


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

its hilarious took a few seconds to see she was acting


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Neither an indian or a Muslim would ask to eat pork ever. He said can I have some LOL


I didn't watch that far. Thanks!



R3drang3r said:


> Not at all. I thought it was real footage until it got near the end. You need to watch it to the very end. It has a surprise ending.


Will do.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I watched this video in total amazement. The abuse this driver took and to his vehicle is too much. He never even called the police.
> If this was your passenger how would you have handled this situation.


No chips-sharing is against TOS


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> I watched this video in total amazement. The abuse this driver took and to his vehicle is too much. He never even called the police.
> If this was your passenger how would you have handled this situation.


It's seems fake. A little funny. If it was real I would have took the keys and left


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I watched this video in total amazement. The abuse this driver took and to his vehicle is too much. He never even called the police.
> If this was your passenger how would you have handled this situation.


I say it's fake...


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

loved the finish!


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Gee, the driver will probably get deactivated, the pax will get some free rides.


R3drang3r said:


> I watched this video in total amazement. The abuse this driver took and to his vehicle is too much. He never even called the police.
> If this was your passenger how would you have handled this situation.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

She was giving him very hard time. She is so cute in acting and responding. Staring the driver all the time and looking for how to the driver would react.
My favorite scene was she accused of the driver by being Abraham Lincoln's looking and tried to salve her. LOL.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Kembolicous said:


> Gee, the driver will probably get deactivated, the pax will get some free rides.


That's almost right. You have to watch the video to the very very end. He announces he was deactivated by Lift. Then you see the black woman sitting next to him in the front as he announces he found love.?


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

OK, I admit I have to go back and watch the end. Meanwhile, I had a couple of young women who refused to exit my car once I had ended their ride. They were verbally abusive and put the account holder on speaker phone, then he was cussing me up and down. Like that would make me change my mind...

Anyway, the 911 operator heard all of this while I awaited assistance. The girls did not exit until the cop pulled up. SMH.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

It was mildly amusing back when I first saw it....in 2017.

Now it's just clickbait.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Lyft settlement money? Must have paid for her next bag of pork rinds. -o:


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Another Ant said:


> It was mildly amusing back when I first saw it....in 2017.
> 
> Now it's just clickbait.


Some will, some won't

*SO WHAT?*



Bus Bozo said:


> OK, I admit I have to go back and watch the end. Meanwhile, I had a couple of young women who refused to exit my car once I had ended their ride. They were verbally abusive and put the account holder on speaker phone, then he was cussing me up and down. Like that would make me change my mind...
> 
> Anyway, the 911 operator heard all of this while I awaited assistance. The girls did not exit until the cop pulled up. SMH.


 It's got to be a difficult situation. The passengers are obviously in the wrong. But if you do anyting physically to try to remove then you will be in the wrong.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Some will, some won't
> 
> *SO WHAT?*


I call 'em like I see 'em; that's what.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Another Ant said:


> I call 'em like I see 'em; that's what.


So what.

It's Entertainment, everybody else is enjoying it. Lighten up.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> So what.
> 
> It's Entertainment, everybody else is enjoying it. Lighten up.


Evidently, you can't handle a critical opinion without becoming upset.

Perhaps it is you who should lighten up.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

R3drang3r said:


> I watched this video in total amazement. The abuse this driver took and to his vehicle is too much. He never even called the police.
> If this was your passenger how would you have handled this situation.


Worst fake video of all time


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

This is entertainment ?? It has actually happened to some of us and nobody was smiling when it was over. 
In real life, there is not way that I would allow a screaming, cussing, aggressive person to sit behind me in my car. I am too vulnerable.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Another Ant said:


> Evidently, you can't handle a critical opinion without becoming upset.
> 
> Perhaps it is you who should lighten up.


*What *ever ?



KK2929 said:


> This is entertainment ?? It has actually happened to some of us and nobody was smiling when it was over.
> In real life, there is not way that I would allow a screaming, cussing, aggressive person to sit behind me in my car. I am too vulnerable.


 Then why don't you tell us how you would remove the woman from your vehicle?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> That's almost right. You have to watch the video to the very very end. He announces he was deactivated by Lift. Then you see the black woman sitting next to him in the front as he announces he found love.?


Well you gave away the ending so I guess we don't have to watch it now. ?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I'd call my family in Brooklyn ..... :biggrin: :cools:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

They kind of had me until 30 seconds in when she started the slave talk. Then when he said he was a Bernie Sanders voter I knew it was fake.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bus Bozo said:


> OK, I admit I have to go back and watch the end. Meanwhile, I had a couple of young women who refused to exit my car once I had ended their ride. They were verbally abusive and put the account holder on speaker phone, then he was cussing me up and down. Like that would make me change my mind...
> 
> Anyway, the 911 operator heard all of this while I awaited assistance. The girls did not exit until the cop pulled up. SMH.


I never end ride until everyone and everything is removed from the car


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I watched this video in total amazement. The abuse this driver took and to his vehicle is too much. He never even called the police.
> If this was your passenger how would you have handled this situation.


This was fail.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> Well you gave away the ending so I guess we don't have to watch it now. ?


Well I had to watch it to the end so i could say W....T.......H???


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Call me naive but how do you all know this is fake? One of my pax acted like this woman in the beginning? Am I just too gullible?


Took me 30 seconds to spot junior high level acting.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It was just one of those things; as you watch it, you just *knoooooowwwww* that something _ain't quite right....................._


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> Took me 30 seconds to spot junior high level acting.


Well aren't you special.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Well you gave away the ending so I guess we don't have to watch it now. ?


 if you've already read down this far obviously You have no intention of watching it anyway.?


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> if you've already read down this far obviously You have no intention of watching it anyway.?


Well like I read this far down & then I watched it, see? It wasn't too bad even if it was acting, you know?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> Took me 30 seconds to spot junior high level acting.


You give the actors more credit than they deserve ?



R3drang3r said:


> if you've already read down this far obviously You have no intention of watching it anyway.?


Yup. That's like four minutes of my life I'm never getting back, so....


----------

